# Wago 750-841 soll mit Atvise visualisiert werden



## wieching (13 Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe als Anfänge in der 750-841 mittlerweile in kombination mit der OSCAT etc. eine wirklich schöne und gut funktionierende Haussteuerung gebaut.
Heizung, Rolladen, Wetter, Licht, Steckdosen, usw. sind mit über 200 Relais automatisiert.

Nun möchte ich dieses visualisieren und dokumentieren (Langzeitgrafiken etc.). Dazu habe ich eine Atvise Lizenz erworben.

Leider schaffe ich es nicht die Daten meiner Steuerung ins Atvise zu übertragen. Ich habe hier auch keine Ahnung wie grundsätzlich vorgegangen werden muss (OPC-Server etc.)

Meine Recherchen haben hier im Forum aber auch über Google keine wirklichen Treffer gelander.

Daher meine Bitte: wenn sich jemand in diesem Bereich auskennt, bitte helfen. Eventuell eine kleine Anleitung...

Danke im Voraus.

Marcus


----------



## repök (13 Juni 2013)

Ich kenn atvise jetzt nicht, allerdings würde ich da den codesys opc-server hernehmen (wenn atvise das unterstützt). damit kann dann ziemlich einfach auf die steuerung zugegriffen werden.


----------



## wieching (13 Juni 2013)

hmmm, genau da fängt mein Problem an.
Wie muss ich diesen OPC Server parametrieren, Wo und wie definiere ich die Parameter die ich übergeben möchte. Gibt es eine Exportfunktion in der Steuerung?

Gruß Marcus


----------



## repök (14 Juni 2013)

also  das ist nicht schwer : LINK


----------



## wieching (10 September 2013)

*Keine Tags verfügbar*



repök schrieb:


> also  das ist nicht schwer : LINK



Hallo,

ich habe nun den OPC-Server und das Gateway wie in deinem Linkbeschrieben installiert undparametriert.
Wenn ich nun z.B. mit Matrikonopc-explorer versuche mir Daten anzuschauen, werden mir keine Tags zur Auswahl angeboten.
Die Verbindung zum OPC Server besteht, in der PLC ist auch der Hakren gesetzt für das Übertragen der Symbolsfiles.
Noch eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?

Marcus


----------



## wieching (7 Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

mittlerweile habe ich über den Matrikon-OPC-Explorer zugriff auf alle Variablen.
Der Explorer liest die Variablen aus der Steuerung aus und gut!

Leider funktioniert das mit Atvise nicht.
Kennt sich Jemand mit Atvise aus der mir Starthilfe geben kann?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## alexh79 (30 Oktober 2013)

Klar, kenne ich mich da aus. Allerdings nur in Zusammenhang mit anderen OPC-Servern. Wie sieht deine Konfiguration zum OPC Server im atvise aus?


----------



## wieching (31 Oktober 2013)

Hallo Alex,

danke für deine Antwort.
Hier mal die screenshots von meinem Atvise Projekt.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (31 Oktober 2013)

Hi,
überprüfe mal unter welchen Benutzerrechten der atvise Dienst läuft. Evtl. hat dieser keine Rechte zum Browsen des OPC Servers.
Ich würde ggf. mal auf eine aktuelle atvise Version updaten (2.5), was ich so mitbekommen habe waren die Vorgänger recht verbuggt.


----------



## wieching (1 November 2013)

Hallo Thomas,

habe ich gerade gemacht. gleiches Fehlerbild. Leider.
Durcvh mein ganzes ausprobieren kann ich jetzt auch nicht mehr mit einemOPC-Explorer auf die Daten zugreifen.
Das Abfragen des ymbolfiles klappt noch, wennich dann aber tags zum anzeigen auswähle bekomme ich eine Quality: BAD angezeigt. DasProgramm hängt sich dabei für ca. 5 Minuten auf.


----------



## alexh79 (4 November 2013)

Hallo,

du hast da ein webMI Projekt angelegt! Das ist eine HMI-Applikation, die direkt auf die Steuerung geladen wird. Meines Wissens klappt das aber bei WAGO nicht, oder? Bei einem atvise SCADA/Operate Projekt kannst Du die Datasource (z.B. OPC) anlegen und browsen, vorausgesetzt du hast die richtige Lizenz dazu!

Sonst liest mal auf atvise.com die Unterschiede der Produkte nach, das könnte vielleicht weiterhelfen!

Sg,
Alex


----------

